# Como crear un control automático de ganancia



## Carlos81 (Ene 30, 2009)

Buenos días

Quería saber si alguno de vosotros me podía ayudar a construir un control automático de ganancia. He visto en alguna web en la que dicen como hacer un control automático de volumen.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/cav/index.htm
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/alc/alc.htm

En ambas usan el TDA7284, este circuito integrado esta obsoleto y en no hay uno equivalente, por lo menos es lo que me han dicho en ST.

El esquema de un control de ganancia lo muestro a continuación:

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/alc/fig02.htm

El caso es que no tengo claro que es el circuito T y como actuaría sobre el resistor variable. 

No se si alguno teneis un diseño echo o teneis un poco más claro como se diseña os lo agradecería.

También he visto que en maxim tienen uno que lo tiene incorporado, pero yo no consigo hacerlo funcionar y además se va a quedar también obsoleto.

http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX9756-MAX9758.pdf

Gracias por la ayuda de antemano

un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2009)

Mira estos Link´s
*NE570*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-excelente-limitador-audio-estereo-17018/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/alguien-experimentado-compresores-fets-3255/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problema-diseno-limitador-audio-15289/


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ene 30, 2009)

Ahi te mando un control automatico de la revista Elektor

Carlos Daniel


----------



## Carlos81 (Feb 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones


----------



## JessikaNRJ (Sep 26, 2011)

hola, has probado el NE570, ya que yo ya implemente el circuito con el TDA 7284, pero me genera mucho ruido a falta de señal, lo cual es muy molesto, ojala y me puedas comentar tus impresiones

Saludos!!


----------



## duflos (Feb 16, 2018)

hola compañeros alguien mas probo el tda7284 pase de compras por una electrónica y me encuentro que lo tenia así que me gustaría que me den su opinión de este integradito que tal se comporta es para usar en la entrada antes del codificador estereo de mi transmisor  desde ya muchas gracias ..


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2018)

Es un CI utilzado en grabadores que tiene un pre más un ALC,  tranquilamente se puede hacer alrededor de un operacional

Podes utilizarlo igualmente, pero tenes que bajarte la hoja de datos y saber que es lo que estas haciendo, como ese hay muchos, Toshiba tiene muy buenos CI para eso

Otro muy bueno y de muy bajo ruido TA8142AP
Otro de mejor calidad TA8155
TA8189 es otro CI


----------

